# Libreoffice



## byrnejb (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a problem exporting as a pdf document a LibreOffice (7.0.2.2_2) Writer document containing an inserted image.  The image (a signature) is anchored to the paragraph immediately above it. 

There are two issues:

1.   The image, when otherwise displayed in the pdf document correctly, has a thin (1pt?) verticle purple coloured line along the right-hand border even though no borders is selected in the image properties.  This line displays even when the border is covered by an opaque rectangle.

2.  If the image is moved in writer then subsequent exported pdf documents contain no text and the image is moved to the top of the page.


----------

